# Einstiegsalter



## BlackNightmare (28. Juni 2008)

Was meint ihr zum Einstiegsalter?

Ist es schlimm wenn man erst mit einem späteren Alter in die Bmx-Szene einsteigt?

Ich bekomme oft zu hören das ich mit 19 Jahren viel zu alt bin um jetzt damit anzufangen.


----------



## Stirni (28. Juni 2008)

solange es dir spaß macht,kannste auch mit 70 anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (28. Juni 2008)

BlackNightmare schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zum Einstiegsalter?
> 
> Ist es schlimm wenn man erst mit einem späteren Alter in die Bmx-Szene einsteigt?
> 
> Ich bekomme oft zu hören das ich mit 19 Jahren viel zu alt bin um jetzt damit anzufangen.



Wenn Du unbedingt zu der tollen "BMX Szene" dazugehören möchtest, musst Du Dir sowas halt anhören 

Es kommt halt drauf an, aus welchem Grund Du BMX fahren möchtest.
Möchtest Du an Wettbewerben teilnehmen und wirklich etwas erreichen, gilt natürlich die übliche Regel: Je früher man anfängt, desto besser!
Je älter man wird, desto schwerer lernt man, und um so mehr macht macht man sich Gedanken über eventuelle Verletzungen und deren Auswirkungen aufs Leben.

Macht Dir einfach nur der Sport ne Menge Spaß, und Du willst genau aus diesem Grund fahren, bist Du mit 19 noch lange nicht zu alt.


----------



## RISE (28. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch erst mit 20 angefangen. Natürlich ist es insofern ein Nachteil, als man sich dann manches eben nicht mehr so traut wie irgendwelche 14jährigen. Mir ging es aber auch von Anfang an nicht darum irgendwelche Tricks zu lernen, sondern nur ums Spaß haben. 
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust mehr, mit 23 beim Fahren noch Kopf und Kragen zu riskieren, da sind andere Sachen mittlerweile wichtiger.

Aber lass mich mal raten: die Aussage kam sicher größtenteils von jüngeren Leuten?


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch erst vor ein paar Monaten mit 20Jahren mit DH/FR angefangen. Wenn du damit leben kannst, dass 15jährige schneller bzw. besser sind als du, dann mach doch was dir gefällt!

P.S.: Dein Vorteil: Wenn man selbst Geld verdient, isses einfacher sich gescheite Ausrüsung zu besorgen, als wenn man sich, wie die Schüler,  alles zusammensparen muss.


----------



## Flo-B (3. Juli 2008)

******** nur wenn man mit 22 Jahren noch immer Schüler ist. 

Ich steh auch vor dem Problem: "Bin ich mit 22 Jahren nicht zu alt für den Sport???"  (Mutter sagt eindeutig JA!!!  )
Bei mir kommt noch hinzu das ich noch nie Radsport betrieben habe. Etwas größer bin ich auch noch. 

Aber ich mein nur weil wir als Kinder nicht angefangen haben bzw. am Ball geblieben sind heißt das ja nicht das uns der Sport für den rest unseres lebens verwehrt bleiben muss. 
Ich glaube auch das man es mit Diziplin und Training doch noch zu einem etwas besseren Fahrer werden kann. 

Übung macht den Meister


----------



## RISE (3. Juli 2008)

Naja, aber siehs doch so: du hast Lust auf den Sport und du machst den für dich, nicht für andere. Und bei jeder anderen Sportart hat man auch immer einen Haufen Leute mit anderer Meinung.
Wie groß bist du denn? Denn unter Umständen wird es ab 1.90 etwas schwierig mit Kompletträdern. Das ist so die Größe, ab der man zwischen 21" und 21.25" entscheiden muss. Und 21.25" gibt es zwar als Rahmen ein paar, aber als Komplettbike glaub ich gar nicht.


----------



## Flo-B (3. Juli 2008)

also ich bin so ca. 1,95m 
(hab wohl schon des öfteren gelesen das das ein kleineres Problem sein sollte) 

Hoffe/denke das ein 21" Oberrohr und ein 8" Lenker reichen. 
Da hätte ich mir dann auch schon ein Komplettbike ausgesucht (selber Aufbauen ist mir zu teuer) das http://www.bmxer.de/shop/start.htm?d_ebjanerot08_Eastern_Bikes_Jane_Atom_Series_BMX_Bike_2008_rot.htm. 
Das sagt mir in rot auch optisch sehr zu.


----------



## rider is (4. Juli 2008)

BlackNightmare schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zum Einstiegsalter?
> 
> Ist es schlimm wenn man erst mit einem späteren Alter in die Bmx-Szene einsteigt?
> 
> Ich bekomme oft zu hören das ich mit 19 Jahren viel zu alt bin um jetzt damit anzufangen.



 du kannst immer einsteigen und fortschritte machen, wenn du es nur willst, willkommen 20 " mann


----------



## BlackNightmare (10. Juli 2008)

Okay nun glaube ich wieder an mich 

xD

Naja mein problem war halt auch immer der Geldmangel, deswegen konnte ich früher nicht wirklich anfangen.. hatte irgendwann mal 800  zsm und habe mir ein dirt gekauft...aber auch nicht wirklich ein tolles GT Chucker 1 (2006)
die geo macht es nicht einfach es zu fahren aber ich hab eigentlich mehr lust auf bmxen bzw streeten...ein neues 24" könnte ich mir nicht leisten, ich wollte aufjedenfall ein kleines bike haben, deswegen möcht ich mir bald ein Bmx anlegen..bin auch schon am sparen.. 3 jahre schule hab ich leider noch deswegen ists noch schwer an großes Geld ran zu kommen xP

Aufjedenfall ist Radsport der einzige Sport der mich interessiert und mir Spaß machen würde und auch macht..


----------



## RISE (10. Juli 2008)

Dann ist es mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt, es auszuprobieren. In den ersten paar Tagen mit nem BMX fragt man sich zwar, ob es richtig war, aber sobald dann was klappt, ist es viel toller als auf anderen Rädern. War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_steed (10. Juli 2008)

ich bin 38 jahre alt, 1,96 lang und an kommentare gewöhnt. das festigt nebenbei auch noch den charakter. just do it.


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Juli 2008)

Hey, was soll denn der Schmarrn??

Zu alt für Sport???

Nie!!!!

Ich bin jetzt 41 und habe durch meine Frau vor 10 jahren mit dem MTB angefangen.

Mittlerweile fahren wir von Touren bis Enduro alles; in 10 Tagen startet  z. B. mein 1. AlpenX.

Wenn Dir BMx oder sonst was Spass macht, tue es!!!


----------



## Mudman (10. Juli 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich bin 30 und hab mir gerade ein BMX zusammen gebaut und werde damit rumheizen, hoffentlich so wie vor 20 Jahren.

Aber zu einer Szene möchte ich nicht unbedingt gehören. Da fahr ich lieber aus Spaß in den klamotten die ich nun mal hab.


----------



## Flo-B (10. Juli 2008)

Also BlackNightmare wir sind noch nicht zu alt um draussen spielen zu gehen 
Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen 

Wie war das nochmal, man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt.


----------



## BlackNightmare (11. Juli 2008)

Haha  so alt wie man sich fühlt
dann bin ich noch ein Kind.ich glaube wenn ich neben denn Kindern fahren würde, würde ich nicht auffallen weil ich aussehe wie 16 xP

Könnt ihr mir eigentlich par Bikes empfehlen bzw. auch Geschäfte
ich brauche Hilfe bei der Bike wahl bis max 400 

Nach den Einstiegsbikes die hier empfohlen werden würde mir das DK 8 Pack und WETHEPEOPLE Nova gefallen

Das FELT Ethic gefällt mir auch nur bin ich glaub ich für 20" TT 
auch mit 1.78 m schon bisschen zu groß?


----------



## yamseq (11. Juli 2008)

agent_steed schrieb:


> ich bin 38 jahre alt, 1,96 lang und an kommentare gewöhnt. das festigt nebenbei auch noch den charakter. just do it.



ha, noch einer, der bei der Ü - 30 Party dabei ist..

und...

@BlackNightmare

nimm ein 21" Oberrohr bei der Größe, spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (11. Juli 2008)

DAS ist ein guter shop


----------



## BlackNightmare (11. Juli 2008)

puh die ganzen bis 400â¬ bikes haben aber max 20.5" TT

mÃ¼sste das nicht bei mir reichen? es ist doch auch gewÃ¶hnungssache

wie kann ich den sehen welche oberrohrlÃ¤nge meiner kÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe angemÃ¤ssen wÃ¤re?


----------



## Stirni (11. Juli 2008)

dafür gibts leider keine messtabelle da musst du schon probefahren was dir am besten passt


----------



## harke (11. Juli 2008)

hab mit 6 mein erstes bmx gehabt


----------



## chrische (11. Juli 2008)

Ich auch aber wirklich begeistert fahren tue ich erst seit ich mein neues habe und das ist nun seit 6 Monaten vorher MTB gefahren!
Ich bin jetzt 17. Ich glaube aber das es durchaus möglich ist in hohem alter damit anzufangen, doch super gut kann man denn nicht mehr werden. Aber wie gesagt solange es Spass macht, ich fahre ja auch nicht weil ich super mega hammer toll sein will, sondern wegen dem Spass am fahren.


----------



## fizzydinopop (13. Juli 2008)

ich hab auch mit nem dirt angefangen und bin dann anfang diesen jahres aufs bmx umgestiegen. mir machts wirklich mehr spaÃ und meiner meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden fall sich ein bmx zuzulegen.
wenn du immernoch ein gutes bmx bis 400 â¬ suchst, schau mal bei fitbikeco.com 
ich hab mir das pro park gekauft ( 400 â¬ ) und bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner wahl.


----------



## Stirni (13. Juli 2008)

erst mit nem hügel rumgefahren und dann BMX?wie war die umstellung?


----------



## fizzydinopop (15. Juli 2008)

is die frage an mich und wenn ja was meinst du mit hügel?!


----------



## Stirni (15. Juli 2008)

naja du bist mit nem dirt gefahren...


----------



## fizzydinopop (18. Juli 2008)

mh ja bin ich.
die umstellung war eigentlich leichter als ich gedacht hab, ich denk das lag auch daran, dass mit nem bmx eh alles leichter ist. so kommts mir zumindest vor xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (18. Juli 2008)

Hmm, alles ist nun vielleicht nicht unbedingt leichter, aber ich finde, dass man durch das sehr direkte Fahrgefühl doch sehr gut mit dem Rad zurechtkommt.


----------



## fizzydinopop (18. Juli 2008)

vor allem spins geht leichter weil n bmx ja viel kürzer ist.


----------



## Stirni (18. Juli 2008)

undn erdhügel viel breiter und höher!


----------



## HEIZER (18. Juli 2008)

Hi
Ich habe mit 43 J. mit dem  BMX  angefangen ,durch meinen Sohn. Ich fahre so wie es mir Spass macht , auch wenn die Kommentare in den Bike Parks..." Kumma... da jumpt nen Opa übern Kicker.... " einen doch schon etwas ärgern 

Wie schon oben gesagt... man kann nie zu alt sein für das was einem Spass macht !


----------



## RISE (18. Juli 2008)

Da muss man drüber stehen. Siehe Signatur.


----------



## fizzydinopop (19. Juli 2008)

mit der größe hast du recht xD


----------



## der stimp (7. August 2008)

jupp, man ist nie wirklich zu alt damit anzufangen was einem spass macht.
ich bin 1,90 gross und hab mit 33 angefangen flatland zu fahren/rollen.


----------



## BlackNightmare (16. September 2008)

Naja aufjedenfall ist es nun soweit. Verkaufe jetzt mein Dirt an meinen Bruder und lege mir ein BMX zu...bin gespannt wie ich damit klar komme..

sicher ist das es in denn ersten Tagen zu der Frage kommt ob es richtig war..aber es wird bestimmt später viel spaß.. machen..aber mein Ziel ist es schon...später mal besser zu werden..auch wenn ich ziemlich spät damit anfange.. aber hauptsache es macht Spaß ^^

Es war halt der Geldmangel der mich nicht das machen lies was ich machen wollte! -.-



> Zitat von rider_is, du kannst immer einsteigen und fortschritte machen, wenn du es nur willst



so sehe ich das auch 

ich frag mich jz nur ob mir weniger als 21'' reichen würde...und wenn nicht..ob ich überhaupt ein 21'' bis 400  finde


----------



## bikeron (20. September 2008)

also wegen dem 1.78  und 20,5 tt ... ein kumpel von  mir hat(te)  das verde vex mit 20.25tt und  ist 1.83 groß und konnte damit auch fahren bzw. hätte er gekonnt wenn er nicht nach jedem misslungenen trick sein fahrrad weggeworfen hätte... aaron ross ist in solchen sachen echt kein gutes vorbild ... also das vex fährt noch aber ich glaube den kerl kann man nicht zum bmxen bekehren... was ich damit sagen wollte ist , dass man , solang beim treten die knie nicht an den lenker hauen, mit jedem bike fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeron (20. September 2008)

Ach ja...wenn du irgendwie noch 20  auftreiben kannst würde ich dir raten
das eastern element zu kaufen... eastern räder waren  meiner meinung nach noch nié schlecht... da hättest du dann 20.75 oberorh und foll crmo-
rahmen. also das war dann mal mein beitrag


----------



## BlackNightmare (21. September 2008)

joa das eastern element sieht nice aus.. joa 20 â¬ finde ich schon irgendwo 
also ich muss sowieso 100 â¬ schnorren

also 20.75'' wÃ¼rd ich aufjedenfall haben wollen


----------

